# Hilfe mit Arrays



## losh (10. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
ich muss folgende Aufgabe machen hab jedoch nicht wirklich Ahnung wie das gehen soll.
Hilfe wäre super. 

Schreiben Sie auf einem Din A4 Blatt Papier folgende Konstrukte (jeweils in einer main Methode):

Ein neues Integer Array mit Größe 5


Ein zwei-dimensionales Integer Array der Größe 5 2


Eine for-each Schleife, die den Inhalt eines Arrays ausgibt


Eine neue ArrayList vom Typ Integer


----------



## Flown (10. Dez 2015)

Nimmst ein Papier (Maß: DIN A4) und einen Stift (vorzugsweise einen Kugelschreiber) und schreibst die Instruktionen die gewünscht sind auf.
Woran scheiterst beim Rest?


----------



## Joose (10. Dez 2015)

Wie ist die main-Methode aufgebaut: https://csis.pace.edu/~bergin/KarelJava2ed/ch2/javamain.html
Wie initialisiert man ein Array: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1938101/how-to-initialize-an-array-in-javamain
Wie initialisiert man ein 2d Array: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13832880/initialize-2d-array
Wie initialisiert man eine ArrayList: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1005073/initialization-of-an-arraylist-in-one-line
Wie gebe ich ein Array in einer Schleife aus: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7687310/java-array-with-loop


----------

